# CR1 Tram - XS or S



## sound (Dec 21, 2005)

*CR1 Team vs Giant TCR2*

Hi, I'm in the midst of looking for a road bike. 

TCR Giant Composite or Scott CR1 Team (not the Team Issue) 

The Scott CR1 Team (06) comes with 105 group set, and is selling for about USD 1850. 
The Giant TCR Composite 2 (05) with Ultegra + Mix group set is selling for about the same price. 

Which would be a better choice? 
All comments & opinions welcome... 

Or should I just forget about getting a carbon bike and go for an alum? 

Decisions are always hard.


----------

